# This thing is a hutch????!



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Just saw this on ebay...

A rabbit hutch?? Could've fooled me! 

Rabbit Hutch on eBay (end time 17-Apr-10 12:05:15 BST)


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh dear


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

ut: couldve fooled me


----------



## rottietao (Dec 16, 2009)

the discription further down say's GIANT hutch !!!!!!!!
and that their' ''rabbit'sssss'' were happy in it !!!!!!! poor sod's....


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

OK I really don't see it as being bad, its an awful lot bigger than what some rabbits live in, and 2 levels as well! 6ft long too. It's just been homemade that the run section is on the top rather than underneath.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

i agree its very big compared with pet shop hutches and would be ideal in a garage/shed but it looks so flimsy does it even have a door? defiantly wouldn't buy it


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

Sorry if I'm being really thick but what's so bad about it?
All I can see is that it's possibly a little short (doesn't say how high it is) and that the ramp comes awfully close to the front.
It does have a door, it's just folded up by the look of it.

For a cheap hutch that you can fix up and add a run on to I think it's pretty good. 48sq ft of space, that's as much as an 8x6 shed.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

I actually like it  i think its big as its 6ft by 4ft and is different to have the run up top 
Its good to see people making there own and making them so big.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Have to say I've seen worse hutches, although it looks a bit flimsy


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Its not really that bad. They made the effort to go and make a nice big hutch rather than the shoebox size things pet shops sell. The wood is thing yes and easy to chew through but for a cheap hutch that can be strengthened its pretty good. For 99p what more can you ask for?


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

frags said:


> I actually like it  i think its big as its 6ft by 4ft and is different to have the run up top
> Its good to see people making there own and making them so big.


nice to hear someone else say that, felt like a terrible bunny owner for a second there!


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Well I have to say I'm glad a few have sad that because was scrubbig my old rabbit housng a couple of weeks ago and although very large ..about 6 1/2 tall and 9 ft long...it is beginning to look old and shabby...needs painting but this makes it look flmsy and old....but in reality it's probably strongr and bigger than many hutches.,.,.Never seen one this big in the shops.
The one on ebay looks like it needs a bit of paint and a good clean thats all
clare xx


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

thts a nice hutch, if only i had the room in my garden lol x


----------



## Guybrush (Mar 26, 2010)

That's a comparatively nice hutch...and I have no problems admitting that its bigger than mine. If it was closer to where I lived I'd consider buying it. 

I also admit I am slightly envious that so many of you have the resources and space to accommodate such luxurious rabbit homes. Unfortunately, like many others, I live in a rented terraced-house with a garden, that although I am happy with, would probably not even measure up to the space some of you have allocated to your pets, let alone your entire gardens.

As a new member I feel it may be out of place to voice such opinions but its a shame that upon first impressions many of the views here could be conceived as slightly snobbish. I wouldn't be surprised if new members such as myself may feel belittled by some of the harsh critiques that are portrayed here and may even feel compelled to, for example, spend more money due to an albeit incorrect feeling of guilt that they may be making their pets' lives miserable.

Apologies if anyone is offended by this but this is my impression of a resource that I had originally intended to use for assistance and guidance so I feel the "feedback" is justified.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Guybrush said:


> That's a comparatively nice hutch...and I have no problems admitting that its bigger than mine. If it was closer to where I lived I'd consider buying it.
> 
> I also admit I am slightly envious that so many of you have the resources and space to accommodate such luxurious rabbit homes. Unfortunately, like many others, I live in a rented terraced-house with a garden, that although I am happy with, would probably not even measure up to the space some of you have allocated to your pets, let alone your entire gardens.
> 
> ...


I myself understand that some people just dont have the space for a large hutch and run. Many cant afford to buy one. When I had all my buns seperate, the smaller ones had a 4ft hutch each and the bigger ones a 6ft. It was only when I started bonding that I could have them out in runs, and then it was alternate days. I am lucky to have a dad and grandad who will help me build stuff  Now I have all 5 together, they have all the room, but it wasnt always like that 
I'm sure you do best by your bun, would love to see pictures of him/her 

*Heidi*


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Guybrush said:


> That's a comparatively nice hutch...and I have no problems admitting that its bigger than mine. If it was closer to where I lived I'd consider buying it.
> 
> I also admit I am slightly envious that so many of you have the resources and space to accommodate such luxurious rabbit homes. Unfortunately, like many others, I live in a rented terraced-house with a garden, that although I am happy with, would probably not even measure up to the space some of you have allocated to your pets, let alone your entire gardens.
> 
> ...


:thumbup: I like this post, well done! 
I like to see rabbits have alot of space but as a breeder mine dont have HUGE living pads but they get out and about alot more than some buns and my buns are happy, id know it if they wasnt 

Now its time to introduce us to your bun/buns  PICS!!!


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Guybrush said:


> That's a comparatively nice hutch...and I have no problems admitting that its bigger than mine. If it was closer to where I lived I'd consider buying it.
> 
> I also admit I am slightly envious that so many of you have the resources and space to accommodate such luxurious rabbit homes. Unfortunately, like many others, I live in a rented terraced-house with a garden, that although I am happy with, would probably not even measure up to the space some of you have allocated to your pets, let alone your entire gardens.
> 
> ...


As a member you are more than welcome to voice your opinion, and i hope you noticed the amount of members who dissgreed that this huch was inadequate because imo it isn't...the huch size of a rabbit depends on how much it is allowd out of it in a way,and as frags says, if a bu wasnt happy with it they'd let us know 
Clare xx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Clare7435 said:


> As a member you are more than welcome to voice your opinion, and i hope you noticed the amount of members who dissgreed that this huch was inadequate because imo it isn't...the huch size of a rabbit depends on how much it is allowd out of it in a way,and as frags says, if a bu wasnt happy with it they'd let us know
> Clare xx


Mine sure would lol they'd bite me


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

frags said:


> Mine sure would lol they'd bite me


Hehe...dolly would turn round and boot me :lol::lol:..wow that'd hurt...


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

frags said:


> I actually like it  i think its big as its 6ft by 4ft and is different to have the run up top
> Its good to see people making there own and making them so big.


I agree but I do think it would have to be in a shed or garage... because of the run being up top, the rain will pool on the flat wooden floor and bunny would be sitting in a puddle the whole time. You couldn't put any kind of bedding on it for the same reason. Eventually the wood would probably rot through, and water might seep from the top through to the space underneath.

If it were in a garage though, some carpet would be fine to put in the top half, with a litter tray. I am a big fan of having 'litter boards' in hutches - just wood around the bottom of the hutch and under the door that forms a deep 'lip' to keep any bedding from falling out or getting blown out by the wind.

This would also make a lovely home in a shed or garage for Ferrets!


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Guybrush said:


> That's a comparatively nice hutch...and I have no problems admitting that its bigger than mine. If it was closer to where I lived I'd consider buying it.
> 
> I also admit I am slightly envious that so many of you have the resources and space to accommodate such luxurious rabbit homes. Unfortunately, like many others, I live in a rented terraced-house with a garden, that although I am happy with, would probably not even measure up to the space some of you have allocated to your pets, let alone your entire gardens.
> 
> ...


Everyone is entitled to their opinions and im glad you have given feedback so people can see that what is put on a forum like this has an effect on others feelings etc

I have noticed in the last few months that there have been some almost snobbish responses to threads and certain topics but i choose to ignore those threads and i often find myself not coming on here because of some of the things people are saying, it makes me feel uncomfortable reading it.

Going back on topic....i think the hutch is a good size compared to a lot i have seen and i agree with MerlinsMum that it would need to be in a shed or under some sort of shelter.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> I agree but I do think it would have to be in a shed or garage... because of the run being up top, the rain will pool on the flat wooden floor and bunny would be sitting in a puddle the whole time. You couldn't put any kind of bedding on it for the same reason. Eventually the wood would probably rot through, and water might seep from the top through to the space underneath.
> 
> If it were in a garage though, some carpet would be fine to put in the top half, with a litter tray. I am a big fan of having 'litter boards' in hutches - just wood around the bottom of the hutch and under the door that forms a deep 'lip' to keep any bedding from falling out or getting blown out by the wind.
> 
> This would also make a lovely home in a shed or garage for Ferrets!


Very true, i think as all my hutches are indoor (shed) hutches i dont look at them like that lol
Ohhhhh YES, litter boards are a big must have with me too, before i had them i was constantly sweeping up the floor lol


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

The size is great but i dont like it, it doesnt look weather proof or secure.

At the end of the day accomodation is either acceptable or not theres no in between. If people chose to take this personally then thats a shame but saying its better than most have is just not good enough in my opinion, if you have a pet you are responisible for ensuring appropriate size accomodation and no that doesnt have to be a mansion just RSPCA recommended hutch sizes and exercise space.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

frags said:


> Ohhhhh YES, litter boards are a big must have with me too, before i had them i was constantly sweeping up the floor lol


What constantly amazes me (and has done for over 30 years now!) is that all pre-fabricated hutches on the market *never* have litter boards. Not even the huge and expensive ones in PAH.

Yet every breeder-made/designed hutch has them. You'd think the manufacturers would have cottoned on by now, wouldn't you?

In fact if I was making official rules & regs about how hutches should be made, I'd insist on them! They provide draught-exclusion at floor level, and I have soooo many times seen rabbits with far too little bedding on the hutch floor, reason being without a litter-board it all falls out when the door is opened or gets wedged under the door.


----------



## ouisie (Apr 13, 2009)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> I have noticed in the last few months that there have been some almost snobbish responses to threads and certain topics but i choose to ignore those threads and i often find myself not coming on here because of some of the things people are saying, it makes me feel uncomfortable reading it.


I'm glad it's not just me that feels like that at the moment. I just didn't dare say it, I don't feel like I post here enough to give an opinion really.

I've had some invaluable advice from some of the bunny mummies on here, I appreciate every reply I've had when I've been panicking about if my boys are doing ok. Some of the super mummies on here do make me feel inadequate though. I just can't give my bunnies an entire house and free range 24/7. I do love them though, they are well looked after and although they are singletons I believe they are happy, their personalities are the same apart as they were together.

Also, that hutch looks a decent size to me. Although the point made about the top gathering rain water is a very good point. It would need sone kind of roof.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

crofty said:


> The size is great but i dont like it, it doesnt look weather proof or secure.
> 
> At the end of the day accomdation is either exceptable or not theres no in between. If people chose to take this personally then thats a shame but saying its better than most have is just not good enough in my opinion, if you have a pet you are responisible for ensuring appropriate size accomdation and no that doesnt have to be a mansion just RSPCA recommended hucth sizes and exercise space.


Thanks Crofty. Glad to hear someone agrees that its rubbish  :blushing:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> What constantly amazes me (and has done for over 30 years now!) is that all pre-fabricated hutches on the market *never* have litter boards. Not even the huge and expensive ones in PAH.
> 
> Yet every breeder-made/designed hutch has them. You'd think the manufacturers would have cottoned on by now, wouldn't you?
> 
> In fact if I was making official rules & regs about how hutches should be made, I'd insist on them! They provide draught-exclusion at floor level, and I have soooo many times seen rabbits with far too little bedding on the hutch floor, reason being without a litter-board it all falls out when the door is opened or gets wedged under the door.


I have some that are removable and some that are set in and i have to say i prefer the removable ones as its easier to clean, also there easier to replace when the little sod's have nibbled it to nothing


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

I actually think its quite cool ina bizzare way witht he run being on top.

It does look a little flimsy and wouldnt trust anything in it until its been strenghtend.

Im half tempted myself to take it on and will watch it on ebay possibly go view it, However my dad would mos tlikely kill me if i brought yet another empty hutch home


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

frags said:


> I have some that are removable and some that are set in and i have to say i prefer the removable ones as its easier to clean, also there easier to replace when the little sod's have nibbled it to nothing


LOL yes..... easily sorted if the door fits over the top though. The breeder block I had years back was made like that, and when I made some of my own about 5 years ago I designed them like that too. It isn't difficult to make a slot for the board to go into and then the door on top.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> LOL yes..... easily sorted if the door fits over the top though. The breeder block I had years back was made like that, and when I made some of my own about 5 years ago I designed them like that too. It isn't difficult to make a slot for the board to go into and then the door on top.


Yeah mine sit on the top however the min i open them up they run for the wood chewing lol not so bad with the adults its the youngsters that make a run for the wood.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> However my dad would mos tlikely kill me if i brought yet another empty hutch home


:idea: Get something to fill it! :thumbup:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> :idea: Get something to fill it! :thumbup:


hehehehe not a bad influence in the slightest eh srhdufe


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> hehehehe not a bad influence in the slightest eh srhdufe


:blushing: :lol: not at all 
Tis me who doesnt like the thing in the first place  :lol:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> :blushing: :lol: not at all
> Tis me who doesnt like the thing in the first place  :lol:


:laugh: :laugh:  i didnt say i liked it


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> :idea: Get something to fill it! :thumbup:


Need to fill my others first lol


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Need to fill my others first lol


How many others do you have?? :lol:


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> How many others do you have?? :lol:


I dare not say lol :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> How many others do you have?? :lol:


Hundreds :lol:

They will all be living with me soon tho as me and Gill are stealing them all. Along with Barney, the meeces, ratties, Harley Tigger Bunny Tiger and anyone/anything else we can lay our hands on


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Hundreds :lol:
> 
> They will all be living with me soon tho as me and Gill are stealing them all. Along with Barney, the meeces, ratties, Harley Tigger Bunny Tiger and anyone/anything else we can lay our hands on


O please please please take my brother too i cant do with him :thumbup:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> O please please please take my brother too i cant do with him :thumbup:


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

If im working half day tuesday and its warm i may just stack them all up and take a picture


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> O please please please take my brother too i cant do with him :thumbup:


Ok, will do... Will rehome him for you :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> If im working half day tuesday and its warm i may just stack them all up and take a picture


The stack will be taller than your house! 

You will need a bloody long ladder :lol:


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Ok, will do... Will rehome him for you :lol:


Thanks i wont tell him he might get upset because hes leaving lol



srhdufe said:


> The stack will be taller than your house!


I might make another house of out them lol


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> I might make another house of out them lol


Or a block of flats :lol:


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

That's horrid! Yuck. Chilly upstairs.


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

Guybrush said:


> That's a comparatively nice hutch...and I have no problems admitting that its bigger than mine. If it was closer to where I lived I'd consider buying it.
> 
> I also admit I am slightly envious that so many of you have the resources and space to accommodate such luxurious rabbit homes. Unfortunately, like many others, I live in a rented terraced-house with a garden, that although I am happy with, would probably not even measure up to the space some of you have allocated to your pets, let alone your entire gardens.
> 
> ...


I really agree with you, some posts / comments have been very snobbish, and every one is entitled to options.

There are recommended sizes of hutches, and recommended hours per day for them to run about. Some people are fortunate to have big gardens, able to let there buns run around the house, but please dont feel like you cant share youor views on here, id hate to think id said something that would make someone feel uncomfortable when really all they want to do is ask advice, or show off there proud "mummy / Daddy" -ship of there buns / animals :thumbup: im certain a proud mummzey, and certainly not ashamed of my set up at home, even it is a hutch and seperate run.


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

I can't see whats wrong with it either. Some Rabbit Hutches in my local pet shop are SMALLER than my indoor Guinea pig Cage.....It looks Big and Roomy to me. 


Guybrush, I totally agree with you comments.....I also live in a terraced house with a small Garden My Guinea's may not have the Biggest Hutch in the world but they are Happy,,,,( I Hope ) ,


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

OOhhh excitment....I have just been GIVEN a hutch for free....I love freebies....it's only a basic shell ...no sairs or anything but for what i want it for its perfect. Dolly's a house bunny but loves playing out in the dog run...cleaned of course....but when it rains she won't come in ..yet she will go shelter under an old dog kennel sooooooooo free hutch....pefect shelter....happy bunny happy me....xx


----------

